# Cheapest place to buy clipper blades?



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, so I'm slowly building up my collection but it's oh so expensive! Where is the cheapest place to order clipper blades from? Besides Petedge and perhaps Ebay.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I order mine from Geib/Buttercut, but you might get a nice variety of answers if you posted this on PG as well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would watch the petedge site. They quite often have buy one blade get second free deal.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

They don't seem to ever have the buy one get one free on the ones I want  .

Thanks for the tip Neanea.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I also order mine directly from Geib/Buttercut, and they are a little less than other brands (and good).


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That's what I hear, that they cut very smoothly. And that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a lot of 15 blades for $98 with shipping on Ebay. Andis ones. There was a nice variety and I waited until there was a lot with the blades I wanted. I ended up with 3 #7 and didn't need them so sold them on Kijiji for $20 each. They were all new in the package. Keep searching Ebay because the lots they sell are always different. Great deal for me.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck no such thing as cheap and if they are...look out you get what you paid for.
As a professional groomer I have thousands of dollars invested in my equipment and still, I am never happy! lol
Ryans, Petedge and Pet Agree are going to be your best bets or you could try and make a dog grooming convention in your area... Again just my humble dog groomer opinon.....


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

pearlsmum, I'm sure that most of the general public has no earthly idea how much we've invested in our businesses! Time, training, tools, equipment, supplies, etc etc etc! This is NOT a cheap business


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

You are sooo right!! They mostly think you have a table , dryes clippers and a pair of scissors and set up shop lOL! AND since a lot of us own our businesses we only have to work when we want to because we are the boss  I remember when i was just staring out and had to pay a good price for good shears, total sticker shock! ... and a few years later I was paying 4 times that much and not blinking an eye !


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I sent out 35 blades for sharpening plus I still left 10 behind for using while the others were getting sharpened. I never hve paid less than $20 but I. Typically pay around $40 for my Wahl Champion blades


----------

